# preseason Bucks Vs. Bulls. (merged)



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*preseason Bucks Vs. Bulls.*

Bucks have lost two games in a row. They are 0-2 in preseason. 

94-105 against Memephis

98-99 minnesotta. 

They are shooting, .443% to their opponents, 47.5. 43.5 rebounds a game and giving up 45. 19.5 t/o and their opponents, make 20.5 

Michael Redd 33 minutes 21 points a game 2.5 steals a game. 
Dan Gadzuric 30 minutes 19 ponts 10 boards, (one game)
Daniel Santiago 24 minutes 13.5 points
Toni Kukoc 19 minutes 11 (one game)
T.J. Ford 22.5 minutes 10.5 points, 5.5 rebounds 4.5 assists and 1 steal a game
Desmond Mason 27 minutes a game 10.5 pts 
Joe Smith 1 game, 19 minutes 10 pts. 
Tim Thomas 1 game, 29 minutes, 9 pts 7 boards

As a team they do not have any shot blockers at all. Chandler and Curry should fest on their low post defense. They are giving up 102 pts a game. 

In their one pt loss to minny, Szczerbiak, sprewell and Kandi DNP. 

*hoiberg started at guard! 31 minutes, 11 points, 6 rebounds, NO T/O!!! *


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Random Bulls facts before tonights game

We shoot 42% and are giving up:.374% *we are outrebounded by 8 a game* We average 10 blocks a game. We average 23 t/o our opponents 24. We average 86 a game and our opponent, 86.5 

Crawford, 30% in shooting. 
Gill .588%
Chandler 57%

We shoot 63% in free throws!! 
We give up 5 more offensive rebounds than we get! Too many. 

Crawford averages 7 assists. But he also averages, 4.5 t/o
Baxter leads us rebounding at 8 a game in just 19.8 minutes a game!! 4 off 4 def.


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

Another stat that I think is relevant:

Bulls 62 FT Attempts
Opponents 77 FT Attempts

When you don't get to the line much and also don't shoot well from the line on top of that, it can quickly add up to a few points per game lost. I haven't seen a game yet, but based on what I saw last season, I believe we probably need to be more aggressive offensively and stay in front of our man better defensively.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

is this on tv anywhere?


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

It's on FOX Sports Net Chicago. Pregame show starts at 7pm.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fizer Fanatic</b>!
> It's on FOX Sports Net Chicago. Pregame show starts at 7pm.


7 chicago time? wait, im being lazy ill just get off my butt and find out myself.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

For those w/ directv, the game is on channel 723 at 7:30 central time.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

As the preseason progresses, the shooting percentages should rise and the turnovers should decrease. Hopefully the Bulls can do that tonight.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

*Re: preseason Bucks Vs. Bulls.*



> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> As a team they do not have any shot blockers at all.


Actually TBF ...

I think their interior defense _ capacity _ is very interesting 

The Bucks really intrigue me 

I liked the look of Santiago in Phoenix and have seen him play in internationals .. I would have kept him over Lil Big Jake ( Foxy Voshy ) and Big Lil Jake ( Tsak .. of Shat ) Big Lil Jake so called because he plays like a puzzy .. seriously - no great pick up for Memphis IMO other than size... big whoop 

Anyway .... I have always been high on Gadzilla and if this guy can get himself to around 250 I think he can be a Nene Hilario/Keon Clark kind of player .. and could emerge as one of the better shotblockers in the league. He already has that capacity with his off the charts speed and run/jump timing capacity which already makes him a legit weakside threat ( he just needs to read offense better ) and if he can build strength and another 15 pounds over the next 2 years .... this guy may be a seriously good defensive orientated Center 

Przybilla is a natural shotblocker and potentially an above average banging type of post defender but that is more suited to half court defense. He's aggressive and likes to get amongst it but the problem is is that his on court smarts have not developed yet and he is a bit over aggressive , doesn't get the respect from the refs and can't stay on the court . Karl was a veteran coach too who didn't really want to know about him and who probably didn't give a stuff in developing him . I will be very interested to see how he develops under Porter 

The Bucks Centers all have size , wingspans and are young and hungry . As they grow .. physically and mentally I think all 3 can be very good Centers . I like the upside of all 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: preseason Bucks Vs. Bulls.*



> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually TBF ...
> ...


You could be right, but I was going by what they did in the first two games. They average 3 blocks a game. We average ten. So I based my accessment on that.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Another thing to watch tonight, I didn't think of it in the first 2 pre-season games, our road record.
We lost the first one in Indiana, and then beat what some people would consider a better team, Boston, at home.

So tonight we're at Milwaukee, we'll have to see if this is a trend thats continuing from last year. I would hope not, especially in the pre-season, and of course its too early to tell, but if they lose tonight, it could be a bad sign about the correction of our road problem.

But of course no Pippen or Rose still, and they should help that.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

last night, Marshall stepped up. Who will it be tonight?


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> last night, Marshall stepped up. Who will it be tonight?



Hinrich!


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

ERob - Trip Dub


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

woooo hopefully Curry can play more woooooooo


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> last night, Marshall stepped up. Who will it be tonight?


Crawford's due to break out of his preseason two game slump. He'll get 20 and 10 tonight in about 20 minutes of play. But Hinrich will come in and get 7 and 4 and we'll begin the trade Crawford threads. I'm thinking Seattle would like him. Maybe we can use Radmonovich?


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

yep crawford is due a breakout game


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I hope you two are right. He is shooting 30%. But last season when he finally got into a flow, he was in a flow! But it took him a long time to get there.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

I was rewatching the game from yesterday to see if I could pick up anything from Jamal, and I think for the most part his shooting was not an issue. Without Rose on the floor, Jamal ended up having the ball in his hand a lot with the shot clock running down and threw up a number of buzzer beaters.

I think you can actually attribute alot of his assists to this as well--passing to a player with the shot clock running out and just enought time for them to get up a shot. Jamal, hit most of his open looks, if anything his fault was holding on to the ball too long.


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

*10/11/03 [email protected] (Preseason) Game 3*

next


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

Bucks take a quick 4-0 lead

Curry pick up a offesive foul

Crawford quick Turnover

Linton johnson started tonight


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

7-0 Milwuakee...........:laugh:


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

1 shot attempt (Curry)
2 Personal Fouls( Curry, Johnson)
2 Turnovers (Curry ,Crawford)


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

curry seems aggressive tonight thats again good sign. keep feeding the big man


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

curry 5 points 2-4


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

why is Chandler out????


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

curry 8 points 

bucks lead 12-14


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> why is Chandler out????


picked up 2 fouls


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

are Currys points like "dominating" points, or are they just being in the right place at the right time type points? 

I like what I'm hearing about Curry, but what type of points are they?


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

curry 10 points 
bucks lead 18-16


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> are Currys points like "dominating" points, or are they just being in the right place at the right time type points?
> 
> I like what I'm hearing about Curry, but what type of points are they?


seems to be aggresive tonight.going to basket


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

thats great, good to hear. I see he has 2 fouls now, so hes out I'm assuming. Too bad.


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

pick up his 2nd fpul fizer now in


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Admittedly, I'm watching 80% Cubs, 20% Bulls---but this looks like last years team. Too interested in offense, not enough in defense.

Time to trade Tyson.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I do not have a audio for this game. It loks like Curry is off to a great start. But, Both Chandler and Curry have two fouls each.


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

crawford has 6 points and 2 ast out the gate 2-2fgs


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

bulls lead 22-20


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> Admittedly, I'm watching 80% Cubs, 20% Bulls---but this looks like last years team. Too interested in offense, not enough in defense.
> 
> Time to trade Tyson.


haha, not enough defense so we trade tyson?!?


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

crawford 11 points cant be stop by ford or strickland

27-20 bulls lead


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Crawford off to a solid start


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

hinrich in for crawford


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> haha, not enough defense so we trade tyson?!?


Baxter plays defense, and Tyson could bring us a major off-guard talent. Kirk, Baxter and an off guard who does would be a great step forward.


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

34-25 bulls lead after 1

player stats

Curry 10 points, 2 rebs. 2 persnal fouls
Crawford 11 points, 4 ast, 1 TO
Fizer 4 point 2 rebounds


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

wow! 34-25. Bulls shoot, 65%.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

GB, you're watching a little too much of the Cubs . That games already a blowout, flip it to the bulls. 

Bulls clearly look much more committed on D. They're helping a lot, trapping and playing very solid man to man D.

They lead 34-25 after the end of the first. Both Curry and Crawford off to great starts.

The only negative i saw was Chandler's offense on a couple of posessions. Still doesn't seem to have progressed enuff to call it decent.


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

i think the biggest improvement only 4 Turnovers:grinning:


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nokio8423</b>!
> 34-25 bulls lead after 1
> 
> player stats
> ...


Curry did that in 8 minutes
Crawford in 11 minutes
Fizer just got in


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> GB, you're watching a little too much of the Cubs . That games already a blowout, flip it to the bulls.
> 
> Bulls clearly look much more committed on D.


Maybe.

But I won't flip it totally until the Cubs are up 10. The Marlins are tough.

Whoops. Theres another run!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Crawford in 11 minutes


11 points, 11 minutes.

Shooting guard.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> 
> Bulls clearly look much more committed on D. They're helping a lot, trapping and playing very solid man to man D.


Bucks still shooting 50%


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

hinrich makes a 3..it seems like every shot he makes its a 3

bulls up 6 40-34


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

curry and chandler back in


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Josh Davis, I played against him in HS , 3 times (Tri-River). He always reminded me of Austin Croshere, but I doubt he makes the team?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

> Bucks still shooting 50%


But everything is a jumpshot, contested i might add. No layups. Unlike last year, where every road game seemed to be a layup party.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> 11 points, 11 minutes.
> ...



He only took 2 shots the rest of the points came from his pentrating drawing fouls.A good PG gets into the lane and either creates for himself,someone else, or draws the foul.


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

this haslip guy looks good for the bucks


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

40-38 bulls


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Siouxperior</b>!
> Josh Davis, I played against him in HS , 3 times (Tri-River). He always reminded me of Austin Croshere, but I doubt he makes the team?


haha thats cool. I played against Chandler many many times through out high school, even then he had no offensive game. Too bad he swatted anything I put up within 5 feet of him haha. He averaged like 9 blocks a game.


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> 11 points, 11 minutes.
> ...


He also had 4 assists. And that's with Mason, Johnson & Chandler offering little help offensively.


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

chandler 3 offensive rebounds and 4 points


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TRUTHHURTS</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> He only took 2 shots the rest of the points came from his pentrating drawing fouls.A good PG gets into the lane and either creates for himself,someone else, or draws the foul.


I like what they said about KH: "Kirk initiates the offense--he gets the ball, and doesn't even _look_ at the basket"


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

Free Throws still horrible


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TRUTHHURTS</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> He only took 2 shots the rest of the points came from his pentrating drawing fouls.A good PG gets into the lane and either creates for himself,someone else, or draws the foul.


thats the case.crawford only has 2 fgs and 8 FTA


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Eddy with 12.

Bulls up 44-42.


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

crawford 5 ast


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

46-42 bulls up


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Who is Linton Johnson?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

3 bad shots in a row by bulls guards. Just give it to Curry in the post. He's unstoppable.


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> 3 bad shots in a row by bulls guards. Just give it to Curry in the post. He's unstoppable.


i agree:yes:


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

curry 14 points

crawford 6 ast


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Has Michael Redd ever had a bad game against us? Already hit 4 3's in this one.

And i would like to see Crawford look more for his shot. He's being a little too unselfish out there.

Eddy Curry is lookin' his usual unstoppable self. 16 pts(6-9 FG) and 4 boards.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Chandler had the ball stolen from TJ Ford..TWICE!!!!!

Curry&Tyson 4-10 FT's .... 

Did these kids go on free throw shooting drills during the summer???


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

Crawford 7 ast to curry 16 points again

bulls up 52-51

redd is torching us 4-6 from the 3 range


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

eddy 17 points thay saying alot since he left 5 points on bored with 5 missed free throws


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nokio8423</b>!
> chandler 3 offensive rebounds and 4 points


And a crapload of turnovers because he has hands the size of Arnold from D'frent Strokes


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

redd just looks so smooth out there


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nokio8423</b>!
> eddy 17 points thay saying alot since he left 5 points on bored with 5 missed free throws


The question is will he be able to patch that up and get those extra 5 pts in other games..


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I don't know y the bulls even bother to give it to Chandler in the post.

Bulls D horrible in the 2nd qtr. 

Bucks lead 60-56 at the end of the first half.


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

tyson had a awful half the question is can he regroup come out and play his game


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Eddy Curry must be the best power post up guard in the league.. above say Bozo Wells 

Scores like a power post up guard 

And rebounds /defends like one too


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Has Michael Redd ever had a bad game against us? Already hit 4 3's in this one.


Our guards can't defend.



> And i would like to see Crawford look more for his shot. He's being a little too unselfish out there.
> 
> Eddy Curry is lookin' his usual unstoppable self.


Your two statements don't mix. If a player is hot, you ride _that_ bus. 

NO EXCEPTIONS

It's Jamals job to find a way to get the ball to him until the Bucks show that they can stop him.

THEN, maybe Jamal looks for his own shot. But *ONLY* then. If a shot comes to him...thats a different thing.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Did we let them score 40 points that quarter?


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> Eddy Curry must be the best power post up guard in the league.. above say Bozo Wells
> 
> Scores like a power post up guard
> ...


what??? Curry is not a guard. 

I agree his post game is immaculate though.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Bucks penetration and kickouts for open 3's just killed us in that 2nd qtr. We allowed em' 35 pts in it.


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

player stats

Curry- 18 points 4 rebounds 2 personal fouls:yes: 
Chandler 6 points 5 rebs 3 TO( i think) 3 personals Fouls 1 block:| 
Crawford 13 points 7 ast 1 TO 1 PF 1 Block:grinning: 
Fizer 5 points 1 reb 8 minutes  
Hinrich 3 points 1 PF


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Did we let them score 40 points that quarter?


35


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

*Rainbow commentary*

Redd is tanning our rumps black and blue 

I'm green with envy we don't have a shooter of his calibre on this team 

Real gutless defense out there on the perimeter . Real Yellow 

Our guys just have to D up - real white knuckled intensity

The way they're playing at the moment I would give them all a pink slip


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Bucks penetration and kickouts for open 3's just killed us in that 2nd qtr. We allowed em' 35 pts in it.


And this from a likely lottery team

Shameful


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

well its still the best half we played all preseason

8 turnovers

4 in each quater


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> 
> 
> And this from a likely lottery team
> ...


well redd isnt a bad player

7 for 12 from the 3 point range

4 for 6 for redd


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nokio8423</b>!
> well its still the best half we played all preseason
> 
> 8 turnovers
> ...


Half contributed from Arnold Chandler


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> 
> 
> Half contributed from Arnold Chandler


lol

he just needs to a look out for ford and he will be fine:no:


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Curry-Redd-Kirk

How good would that be?


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> what??? Curry is not a guard.
> ...


Like I said , scores, rebounds and defends like one

You could be forgiven for thinking....


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> 
> 
> And this from a likely lottery team
> ...


Yep, shameful. Apart from Redd and Mason, they've got nobody's out there. Just pitiful perimeter D in the 2nd qtr.

I got carried away with their effort in the 1st qtr.

Offense looks fabulous on the other hand.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nokio8423</b>!
> 
> 
> lol
> ...


Yeah Webster's whooping Arnold's azz

Whatchoo talkin bout Tyson !?!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

For those watching the game, any news on why Gill isn't playing? 

We need to regroup this half. Defend the three better.


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah Webster's whooping Arnold's azz
> ...


:rotf:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

okay I am totally missing something. I can't watch this game, only look at the stats, and it seems like in all of these game Crawford is putting up decent numbers, and in this game he had a great first half, yet all you guys are raving about is Hinrich and how you want him to start over crawford...and I look at Hinrich's statline and he's got no assists and 3 points. His statlines for all of these games have not been anywhere near what you'd want out of a so called savior to be that some of you are making him out to be...so what exactly is going on out there, what is crawford doing that makes his turnovers worse than hinrich and his assists worth less than hinrich's?


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> Curry-Redd-Kirk
> 
> How good would that be?


Arnold, Jamdrop and Trent Bustell for Redd, Haislip and Daniel SantiClaus??


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

In Beantown I'm stuck watching Pacers/Celts.

Pierce just made this sick move where he spun down the lane and hit this wicked floater.

Even more sick was Artest's D on the play. Somehow he managed to keep Pierce in front of him the whole time. Even though Pierce hit the shot Artest's brilliance is on display.

I can't really think of anyone, past or present, who is in Artest's league when he is on his game. The Jalen move was good from a team standpoint, but as a fan I miss watching "the man" work regardless of the baggage he carriers.

He does things on the court no-one else does.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

No clue on y Gill ain't playing. With the way the perimeter D looks, we need him out there.

Jamal with 10 assists.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

JC = SG


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

make that 11


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Damn, 22 pts already for EC  He's Beastin' the Buck Frontcourt!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Crawford has 11 assists!!


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> JC = SG


He has 15 pts and 11 assists and youre comments are :rofl:


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Siouxperior</b>!
> Damn, 22 pts already for EC  He's Beastin' the Buck Frontcourt!


he should have 29 if he hit his free throws


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

I think Eddy Curry can be the best Center in the WNBA if he puts his mind to it


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> I think Eddy Curry can be the best Center in the WNBA if he puts his mind to it


I think he can be too!


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> 
> 
> Half contributed from Arnold Chandler


The other half of the TOs were on charging calls, 2 of them called the wrong way. At least those were agressive TOs going to the hoop.


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

Crawford is playing great


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TRUTHHURTS</b>!
> 
> 
> He has 15 pts and 11 assists and youre comments are :rofl:


I'd advise you to be very careful...


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Greg Stempin is stampin us 

He bad


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> I think Eddy Curry can be the best Center in the WNBA if he puts his mind to it


Now that Rebeca Lobo retired...


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Glad to see Marcus with a couple of assists after previously being accused of thinking an assist was a handjob


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> 
> 
> Now that Rebeca Lobo retired...


Did she have a father who was a Sherriff ?


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Everyone talks about Chandler/Curry as the cornerstones, but IMHO... the real cornerstones of this team is Eddy Curry and Jamal Crawford! Chandler imo, will be a good roll player, but Curry and JCraw will be stars!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

you beat me to it FJ! Marcus with an assist???? thats a first. 

I too am glad to see it.


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Siouxperior</b>!
> Everyone talks about Chandler/Curry as the cornerstones, but IMHO... the real cornerstones of this team is Eddy Curry and Jamal Crawford! Chandler imo, will be a good roll player, but Curry and JCraw will be stars!


i agree


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> I'd advise you to be very careful...


Careful of what ?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Siouxperior</b>!
> Everyone talks about Chandler/Curry as the cornerstones, but IMHO... the real cornerstones of this team is Eddy Curry and Jamal Crawford! Chandler imo, will be a good roll player, but Curry and JCraw will be stars!


Chandler is pretty good in his own right. He has 14 blocks in three games now. The offense is not ran through him at all and he is averaging double figures. 

Curry and Crawford both can be special players.


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Yeah, he's a good defender, but I don't see him being stars like Curry and Jamal, I just don't. Imo, he's a bit overrated....but he complments Eddy Curry pretty good.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

another Big three from Mason JR.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Siouxperior</b>!
> Yeah, he's a good defender, but I don't see him being stars like Curry and Jamal, I just don't. Imo, he's a bit overrated....but he complments Eddy Curry pretty good.


The last part is so true. His game does compliment Currys.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Redd has 10 rebounds!!


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

who the hell is stempin


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Of course Chandler wont be a star, because hes not flash. But Curry and Crawford wont be able to win without Chandlers impact, he plays just as big of a part as them. He does the dirty work though, so its not all glamour.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Marcus showing he is the best power point forward in the L right now 

Chris Webber move over

The King has been dethroned

Marcus has arrived

All hail


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> Marcus showing he is the best power point forward in the L right now
> 
> Chris Webber move over
> ...


lol, all hail? Or awww hell?


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nokio8423</b>!
> who the hell is stempin


Scrub De Jour

All scrubs play like allstars against the Bulls - don't you know ?


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> Marcus showing he is the best power point forward in the L right now
> 
> Chris Webber move over
> ...


Haslip is a good player.. lol but not that good


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> lol, all hail? Or awww hell?


Awww hell is exactly right .. for the opposition 

This is Marcus's time


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> Of course Chandler wont be a star, because hes not flash. But Curry and Crawford wont be able to win without Chandlers impact, he plays just as big of a part as them. He does the dirty work though, so its not all glamour.


chandler reminds me of camby type w/o the injuries


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nokio8423</b>!
> 
> 
> Haslip is a good player.. lol but not that good


Dood 

There is only one Marco 

And that bad boy is Marco the Fizz 

Yeah !


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> 
> 
> Dood
> ...


o

my mistake


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nokio8423</b>!
> chandler reminds me of camby type w/o the injuries


Yea, hes closer to a Dikembe Mutombo I think. Hes more lengthy than Camby, and has good timing for blocking shots. Thats kind of what Mutombo is good at, Chandlers arms arent as long as Dikembes, but he can jump higher than Mutombo ever could so that makes up for it. Mutombo never really developed a good offensive game, but most teams in the 90s would have loved to have him based on his ability to change games due to altering so many shots.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nokio8423</b>!
> 
> 
> chandler reminds me of camby type w/o the injuries


A fit Chandler reminds me of a fit Shawn Bradley


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

hinrich sure knows how to pick the fouls up


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Looks like BC is letting all the youth play. Marshall has just 6 minutes in the game.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> 
> 
> Dood
> ...


Is it trouble thinking these up, or do they just flow?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We are being out rebounded again. We have given up 10 offensive boards.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hassell, 24 minutes, no points


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> 
> 
> Is it trouble thinking these up, or do they just flow?


edited usually flows well if one is upstream sending it downstream


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Hassell, 24 minutes, no points


yea that some to do with his ability to suck:no:


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Not looking good in the 4th...
:no:


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Just checked back first time since half-time.

Not surprised.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Whatever happened tonight happened...what matters is that we play these punks again in 3 weeks...

It will be the 3rd game of the regular season @ the Bradley Center


we better win :yes:


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Hassell, 24 minutes, no points


What is Trent Bustell even doing on this team ?

I mean forget about moral obligations because the old sweat poured his heart out on D ( but was still ineffectual ) last year 

Fearful about karma ? That if you do the wrong thing bout Bustell that he won't make it back ?

Hey Mike Ruffin's back in the league and Chesty La Rue can still get a game 

The league's not _ that good _ that will exclude marginal talents like Bustell


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> 
> 
> usually flows well if one is upstream sending it downstream


Thanks for avoiding the obvious, "like after a good laxitive" response.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

We can't even win on the road in preseason


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Ron Mercer had a much bigger influence on Jamal than what I realised


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

lol crawford alot of playing time tonight


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

If the game-tracker is right, Craw and KH having been playing together for about the last 5 minutes. Verification?


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Crawford outplays Hinrich tonight, pretty clearly, by the stats.

For anyone who cares, Roger Mason is now outplaying President Johnson.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

The funny thing is is that Jams will jack another half a dozen shots before games out and finish up with 30 maybe to go along with 12 assists

We'll get smoked

This pattern may have a propensity to replicate throughout the season at the cost of wins 

And the Jamdrop posse on realgm will have him pencilled in for MVP whilst DaBullz will quite correctly have Jamdrop, Arnold and Edwina labelled as losers 

Positively cloaked in failure 

But hey at least they will look good while they lose

Damn maybe I should have transferred this to the official preseason is a wash have a spray thread


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

Mason for 3. chalk up the ast for crawford


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Stats lie, but Jamdrop has filled them all up.

5 rbds has to be a career high- not joking.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Crawford showing that quality shines through


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> The funny thing is is that Jams will jack another half a dozen shots before games out and finish up with 30 maybe to go along with 12 assists
> 
> We'll get smoked
> ...


We can always tell who isnt WATCHING THE GAME because if you were you would know that BC has SAT both Marshal and Curry for the entire 4th and they were the only other reliable threats Crawford had to feed tonight.


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

6 reb now


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

not bad for a pg.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TRUTHHURTS</b>!
> 
> 
> We can always tell who isnt WATCHING THE GAME because if you were you would know that BC has SAT both Marshal and Curry for the entire 4th and they were the only other reliable threats Crawford had to feed tonight.


Touchy Touchy 

Someone help me get the hook out this one's mouth 

Fear not I believe in conservation 

Catch and release

That's my motto


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

chandler needs to shoot like 1000 FTs a day


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> 
> 
> Touchy Touchy
> ...


Not touchy but hey certain routines grow tired after a while .

Like the "where's the beef lady" or the taco bell dog .


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Or at least hold it for 1000 minutes a day so he can get used to the feel of it in his hands for extended periods of time


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TRUTHHURTS</b>!
> 
> 
> Not touchy but hey certain routines grow tired after a while .
> ...


Better get back to the box and WATCH Jamal look good and lose another game


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

having pippen ont he floor should help this team out alot


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Dont we have close to a*

.500 record with jams at pg.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TRUTHHURTS</b>!
> 
> 
> BC has SAT both Marshal and Curry for the entire 4th and they were the only other reliable threats Crawford had to feed tonight.


No excuses


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

only 13 Turnovers tonight thats a major improvement


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Dont we have close to a*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> .500 record with jams at pg.


close .. yes

actually.. no


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Considering we have been the*

worst team in the NBA the few years there must be promise in that stat.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> 
> 
> Better get back to the box and WATCH Jamal look good and lose another game


Well its always better to watch and make constructive comments on something YOUVE SEEN then to not to see anything and take foolish guesses


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> Stats lie, but Jamdrop has filled them all up.
> 
> 5 rbds has to be a career high- not joking.


actually its 9 rebounds, the night he was 1 board away from a triple double against the knicks in March last year


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TRUTHHURTS</b>!
> 
> 
> Well its always better to watch and make constructive comments on something YOUVE SEEN then to not to see anything and take foolish guesses


So long as those comments are constructive 

Good luck with that


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> If the game-tracker is right, Craw and KH having been playing together for about the last 5 minutes. Verification?


YES!! :yes: . i bet they'l be playing together alot this year. it dosent have to be a competition


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

looks like currys and crawford's last half of the season wasn't a fluke afterall. Kind of picking up where they left off in this one. This is going to be a good team once we get Pippen and Rose mixed in.

ESPN has Crawford at 12 assists and only 1 TO for the game. That's great. And he seemed to take over when needed at the end of the game to mount a little run.

Really, how can you not be somewhat pleased with the results tonight? For a preseason game? It looks pretty good.


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

i dont know about yall ut jam impressed me today and so did the big fella


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Jamal played a great game. 26 pts, 12 assists and 5 rebs is fantastic. He started jacking shots once BC put him along scrubs(mason, baxter, fizer, linton etc) while Curry and Marshall were on the bench. Anybody whose criticizing him clearly didn't watch the game.

What disappointed me was the awful rebounding and how their guards pretty much penetrated at will. TJ Ford made us look BAD.

Overall, the Bulls r gonna be an awesome scoring team this year and Curry and Jamal r no season end flukes. Hopefully our D will be better with the addition of Gill and Pip.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

Well, I just got finished watching the game( the first Bulls game I've seen all season). Some points



I don't know what a lot of you see in Kirk, but he's terrible. He's really, really bad in nearly every aspect of the game.

Jamal had an amazing game. 

BC has the worst rotations.

Eddy is great on offense and improving on defense.

Tyson is great on defense and improving on offense.

The Bulls offense is very good

Trenton Hassell is a waste, worse than Kirk

If there was any justice in the world, Linton Johnson would make the team.

LB was a dissapointment

I hardly recognize Fizer with his crappy offense. Let's hope it's due to the knee.

The team falls apart without at least 2 of CCC on the floor.

And hopefully Gill or Pip can shut down Redd so we win when it counts next time we play.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> TJ Ford made us look BAD.


Us ?

Or the individual whose name I dare not speak who was supposed to be guarding him


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

good thing we still have that guy named Jalen Rose on our team.


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Jamal played a fine game. 26 pts, 12 assists and 5 rebs is fantastic. He started jacking shots once BC put him along scrubs(mason, baxter, fizer, linton etc) while Curry and Marshall were on the bench. Anybody whose criticizing him clearly didn't watch the game.
> 
> What disappointed me was the awful rebounding and how their guards pretty much penetrated at will. TJ Ford made us look BAD.


yep. Jc was dishing it out and spreading the wealth.. but once Bc permanently benched Eddy and Marshall, Jc started shooting more. Why exactly did Eddy and Marshall sit at the end? are they hurt?


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JOHNNY_BRAVisimO</b>!
> yep. Jc was dishing it out and spreading the wealth.. but once Bc permanently benched Eddy and Marshall, Jc started shooting more. Why exactly did Eddy and Marshall sit at the end? are they hurt?


Preseason, it happens often.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> 
> 
> Us ?
> ...


Yeah, Kirk really got burned tonight.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Oh yeah, Kirk Hinrich looked flat out awful. Can't make a jumpshot to save his life and with the way he plays D u would think there ain't no refs in the game. Pls no more of these Kirk vs Jamal posts. Crawford is leagues ahead of him right now.

And Trenton Hassell is the worst player on our team. His WIDE OPEN jumpshots were so off it was embarassing.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

I was really excited by the performances by CCC tonight. Their supporting cast wasn't very good. Curry and Crawford is the Bulls offense. Both of them will benefit when Rose returns. 

Defense wasn't spectacular. But Pippen and Gill should really help once they start playing. Maybe we can finally destroy the myth that Hassell is a good defender.


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> you beat me to it FJ! Marcus with an assist???? thats a first.
> 
> I too am glad to see it.


Actually, he had 3 assists in the first game.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Kirks Overall Performance

66 Minutes 17 PTS 5 REBS 4 AST Now Lets compare that to Currys statline for tonight

Curry

23 Minutes 24 PTS 5 REBS 0 AST so in 43 minutes less Curry out did Kirk in every stat except Assist.

And for the point guard matchup.

Jamal

38 Minutes 26 PTS 6 REBS 11 AST so in 28 minutes less Jamal out did Kirk in every category. 

Kirk Hinrich *Sucks* We shoulda taken Maciej Lampe who is going to be the next Dirk. We needed a small forward so why do we take a point guard. If Jamal was the man why did we take Kirk. Is Pippen really going to be a cornerstone for this franchise, again...........Ah no so we start Pippen this year and the next and than Lampe starts after that. I rate Paxson a for the *D* the offseason *A* for signing Pippen, *F* for taking Hinrich, and *D * for passing on future star Maceij Lampe.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> Kirks Overall Performance
> 
> 66 Minutes 17 PTS 5 REBS 4 AST Now Lets compare that to Currys statline for tonight
> ...


Looks like Curry is going to be our starting center???


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fizer Fanatic</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually, he had 3 assists in the first game.


you know what? marcus really impressed me with that pass to roger mason on the other side of the arc. I dont rememember ever seeing marcus make a successful pass out of the double-team that resulted in a perfect shot for the resipient.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Players missing from action for Chicago: Jalen, Gill, Pippen, and ERob. Two of our starting five, and the most important veterans.

Milwaukee was missing: Kukoc, Thomas, Caffey. Mostly slated to be bench players except for Tim the Whim Thomas.

We lost by five, although the game was kind of over around halfway through the 4th.

Baxter kind of disappointed today, by the way, but was somewhat outsized by Haislip and Gadzuric. Still, I expected more from him.... first time he's really disappointed me. His stats weren't particularly horrible, but just unusually ordinary.

When Rose, Gill and Pippen play, you'll see a different team.

And it is, of course, just the preseason.


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> Stats lie, but Jamdrop has filled them all up.
> 
> 5 rbds has to be a career high- not joking.


Nope, career high is 9. He had 5 RBs the first preseason game, too. And I recall he was pretty regularly getting right around 5 rebounds per game the last few of weeks of last season, as I was playing him on my fantasy team.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Showtyme</b>!
> Players missing from action for Chicago: Jalen, Gill, Pippen, and ERob. Two of our starting five, and the most important veterans.
> 
> Milwaukee was missing: Kukoc, Thomas, Caffey. Mostly slated to be bench players except for Tim the Whim Thomas.
> ...



Yeah, I agree with you. It was something about the way he played that was dissapointing. It was surprising to see him playing with hardly any energy and getting beat for lose balls and rebounds.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

I wasn't trying to be sarcastic. Its good to see Jamal going after it on the boards. These are the type of things that will help this team during the season more than puting up double figures in points.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

“We won’t need Jamal to score an incredible amount of points. We need him to be an orchestrater; to be a court leader. I think that if he can do those things, he’ll have a phenomenal year.” 

-- Bill Cartwright


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> “We won’t need Jamal to score an incredible amount of points. We need him to be an orchestrater; to be a court leader. I think that if he can do those things, he’ll have a phenomenal year.”
> 
> -- Bill Cartwright


Precisely.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> “We won’t need Jamal to score an incredible amount of points. We need him to be an orchestrater; to be a court leader. I think that if he can do those things, he’ll have a phenomenal year.”
> 
> -- Bill Cartwright


Well he did that tonight it sounds like. And he scored an incredible amount of points. What are you gonna do? Kid is an overachiever.


----------



## mgolding (Jul 20, 2002)

considering we were without basically our entire swingman rotation i thought we did alright tonight. especially when you look at which players did it for them. 

i think a settled starting line-up of the 3 Cs with rose and pippen, with our solid rotation of veterans off the bench will become one of the bettter teams in the east by the all-star break.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JOHNNY_BRAVisimO</b>!
> 
> 
> you know what? marcus really impressed me with that pass to roger mason on the other side of the arc. I dont rememember ever seeing marcus make a successful pass out of the double-team that resulted in a perfect shot for the resipient.


If you watched closely when Marcus started going off when he made it back into the regular rotation game by game his passing ability out of the post was really quite good 

In fact he was our best all around post player last year - yes even more so than Eddy that has not yet developed an adequate passing game from the post

Marcus was moving the ball nicely and y'know what else if people look really hard he was defending tough too


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mgolding</b>!
> considering we were without basically our entire swingman rotation i thought we did alright tonight. especially when you look at which players did it for them.
> 
> i think a settled starting line-up of the 3 Cs with rose and pippen, with our solid rotation of veterans off the bench will become one of the bettter teams in the east by the all-star break.


Jalen and Scottie in the starting 5 will help this team A LOT. There will be more balance, better offense and better defense. Plus the veteran presence and leadership both of these players provide. CCC are great but they're not to the point where they can lead the team all the time and have others rely on them. Maybe in another year, but now they still need guys like Rose and Pippen. Especially late in the game.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> 
> 
> Looks like Curry is going to be our starting center???


:laugh:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JAF311</b>!
> 
> 
> Jalen and Scottie in the starting 5 will help this team A LOT. There will be more balance, better offense and better defense. Plus the veteran presence and leadership both of these players provide. CCC are great but they're not to the point where they can lead the team all the time and have others rely on them. Maybe in another year, but now they still need guys like Rose and Pippen. Especially late in the game.


well more importantly is that it puts Gill and Mason Jr on the bench and gives us a stronger rotation where we don't have to rely so much on a rookie like Hinrich to play major backup pg minutes, when we can split those minutes up with Rose, Pippen and Crawford.

I think our bench will win a lot of games for us, just by beating up on other teams second units. Especially when its Marshall, Baxter and Fizer and Gill. That's 4 nice players coming off the bench.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> so he can get used to the feel of it in his hands for extended periods of time


Who, Chandler?

Nah...not with Jamal 'Mercer' Crawford as a teammate.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Overall, the Bulls r gonna be an awesome scoring team this year


Yup, I expect them to get back 2 of every 3 points they give up...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Yup, I expect them to get back 2 of every 3 points they give up...


Cheer up there emo kid. We'll be okay. :yes:


----------



## C-UNIT & DA_P.I.P (Oct 12, 2003)

C-UNIT is GODD.CUNIT IS GOD


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

does anyone get the feeling JC ran over GB's mom or something?


----------

